# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  JCheckbox --> Comment rcuprer la valeur

## Elandril

Bonjour, ma question est toute simple.

J'ai cr des JCheckbox, puis je leur est ajoutes un ActionListener.
Dsormais, je voudrais savoir si elles sont coches ou non.

Merci d'avance

           __________________________________________________

Elandril, dveloppeur du dimanche mais dveloppeur quand mme.  ::D:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

taCheckBox.isSelected();

ca te renvoie true si elle est active et false si elle ne l'est pas

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


1/ Consulter la documentation (tel que l'API officiel ou le moteur de recherche Javasearch).

2/ Rechercher la fiche de la classe dont tu as besoin : JCheckBox (Java 5.0) / JCheckBox (Javasearch - Java 1.4.2)

3/ Rechercher si une mthode correspondat  ton besoin existe, sachant que les mthodes qui renvoit la valeur d'un attribut (mthodes mutateurs) commence par *get* ou *is* (pour les valeurs boolennes).


Tu vas voir c'est facile...

a++

[edit] Grill... Bien sr c'est plus facile de poser la question et d'attendre que quelqu'un ai la patience de rpondre, mais une grande partie du travail de developpeurs se fait dans la documentation... mme pour un developpeur du dimanche  :;):

----------


## White Rabbit

RTFM en fait ?   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## adiGuba

> RTFM en fait ?


Oui... mais il y en a beaucoups qui ne savent pas ce que ca veut dire RTFM  ::aie:: 

a++  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Envoy par White Rabbit
> 
> RTFM en fait ?    
> 
> 
> Oui... mais il y en a beaucoups qui ne savent pas ce que ca veut dire RTFM 
> 
> a++


  ::oops::  Justement, j'en suis... Ca veut dire quoi ??

----------


## Marcin

Voila : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTFM  :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

ok merci marcin   ::D:  

en plus c'est intressant cet article  ::):  , je m'en souviendrai

----------

